# [Bricolaje] Como fabricar potenciómetros de 4 pistas



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2010)

Tema separado de este otro tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/nivel-potenciometro-indicador-leds-46980/



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Espero que disculpen mi primitividad, pero yo haría una espiral logarítmica en cartulina y con eso dejaría pasar más o menos luz. Si me insultan, ojalá que sea amigablemente





pipa09 dijo:


> Otra que un buen Bricollage!
> Saludos amigo Black!!


En realidad no es "Tan Bricolaje".
Ese método es una de las formas de trabajar de los potenciómetros "Foto-Resistivos" la espiral va obturando y des-obturando 2 LDR´s que cumplen la función del potenciómetro pero sin desgaste físico.

Si sería "Bricolaje" armar un potenciómetro de 3 pistas a partir de uno simple y uno doble, cosa que *NO* es imposible.


*Edit:*
Por ejemplo, en los controles de tono paramétricos se necesitan potenciómetros de 4 canales y esta es una de las formas de hacerlos.

​


----------



## kikoaaf (Nov 21, 2010)

si maxi2799, puedes agregar otro lm324, no tienes problema por esto, ten en cuenta que si agregas mas LMs debes agregar mas resistensias en el divisor de tension, por lo cual RT en el divisor se incrementa y baja la corriente que circula por el divisor, por lo cual debas bajarle el valor a las resistencias para mantener la corriente y que no te oscilen las tensiones en el divisor. 12 Vdc alcanza para alimentar al integrado, pero si quieres hacerlo funcionar con 15Vdc no tienes problema, solo cambia las resistencias en serie con los LEDs ya que la tension aqui pasaria de 12 a 15Vdc, quiza con 1K2 funcione, R = V/I, de donde la tension en la R es de 15 - 2.5 = 12.5V y 10 mA de consumo del LED nos daria una R de 1250 ohmios. Puedes cambiar el LM por un TL074, por si no lo consigues, aunque estos te los venden hasta en la farmacia!!! jeje.
Dale con fe que funciona, yo justo lo implemente porque estaba estudiando el funcionamiento de los operacionales ya que donde estudio por falta de tiempo no dieron el tema, asi que estoy estudiando por mi cuenta!! jeje. Saludos.

al variar el pote se iran encendiendo los leds, el pote deberia ser doble y usar una pista para el audio y otra para los LEDs, si es mono no tienes problema, pero si es estereo deberias implementar un pre con algun integrado que te controle ambos canales con un pote simple, con lo cual te quedaria la otra pista del pote para los leds, este pre puede ser con un TDA 1524, aunque hay varios que hacen esto.
Si, la fuente es simple, a V+ le conectas los 12 o 15 Vdc y a V- le conectas la masa.
Saludos.

Excelente aporte fogonazo!!! Ya me quitaste una duda a mi tamien de paso!! jeje
Saludos.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 21, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En realidad no es "Tan Bricolaje".
> Ese método es una de las formas de trabajar de los potenciómetros "Foto-Resistivos" la espiral va obturando y des-obturando 2 LDR´s que cumplen la función del potenciómetro pero sin desgaste físico.
> 
> Si sería "Bricolaje" armar un potenciómetro de 3 pistas a partir de uno simple y uno doble, cosa que *NO* es imposible.
> ...


 

Sabes Fogo que esa idea la venia masticando desde hace unos dias, para implementarla en un Croosovers de corte variable, donde se usa un pote cuadruple, no es exactamente como el tuyo pero anda por ahi cerquita!!
Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Sabes Fogo que esa idea la venia masticando desde hace unos dias, para implementarla en un Croosovers de corte variable, donde se usa un pote cuadruple, no es exactamente como el tuyo pero anda por ahi cerquita!!
> Saludos!!



Hay (Había) algunos potenciómetros en los que el eje se prolongaba por sobre la tapa de la segunda pista, en esos casos se podían "Hermanar" los ejes a través de esa pequeña prolongación pegándolos con caucho-siliconado (Se necesita cierto grado de flexibilidad).
Las carcasas se pueden hermanar soldándolas mediante unos trozos de alambre de cobre (Grueso).


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 21, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hay (Había) algunos potenciómetros en los que el eje se prolongaba por sobre la tapa de la segunda pista, en esos casos se podían "Hermanar" los ejes a través de esa pequeña prolongación pegándolos con caucho-siliconado (Se necesita cierto grado de flexibilidad).
> Las carcasas se pueden hermanar soldándolas mediante unos trozos de alambre de cobre (Grueso).


 

justamente esa era mi idea, ya habia desarmado varios potes para hacer eso, usaba dos potes dobles, 

La otra que se habia ocurrido es la de usar esos potes que traian los estereos de hace algunos años atras, ahi venia el control de volumen y el tono (no recuerdo exactamente bien ahora) en un pote que traia un eje de mando dentro del otro, los voy a buscar a ver si coincide con los valores que se nesecitan, ni bien la hermana de mi novia me traiga la camara les subo unos fotos a ver que onda!


----------



## cansi22 (Nov 21, 2010)

tengo 2 de esos a mano de un radio-cassete viejo de un coche. si quereis mañana subo unas fotillos.

si no coincide el valor se puede cambiar la placa donde esta el carbón por otra que encaje de un valor que necesites. Si lo encajas bien y lo limpias queda como si lo hubieras comprado así.


----------



## tatajara (Nov 21, 2010)

la verdad que esta bueno fogonazo
me diste una gran idea jeje
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 21, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En realidad no es "Tan Bricolaje".
> Ese método es una de las formas de trabajar de los potenciómetros "Foto-Resistivos" la espiral va obturando y des-obturando 2 LDR´s que cumplen la función del potenciómetro pero sin desgaste físico.
> ...
> *Edit:*
> ...


La idea esta muy buena! pero hay que analizar bastante los recorridos y los soportes de los potes y el "pendorcho"  que hermana los ejes, para que el montaje quede firme y los soportes de los potes no interfieran con el pendorcho, cosa de que permita todo el recorrido del pote.... a no ser que todo el conunto ya venga armado ...


----------



## tatajara (Nov 21, 2010)

Si pero es una base para ir mejorándola, abría que ponerla a prueba
Saludos


----------



## cansi22 (Nov 21, 2010)

Otra opción es unir los ejes, dado que algunos tienen una perforación en la parte trasera o se prodria hacer, así no molesta el soporte al girar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ..... a no ser que todo el conunto ya venga armado ...


*Disponible para la venta, en oferta especial "Solo para el Foro", en la Fogonazo INC * 

Siendo muy "Chapucero" el pendorcho puede ser "Solo" un alambre que atraviese el eje de ambos potenciómetros, relativamente fácil si los ejes son plásticos.
Si los ejes son de aluminio o hierro, se puede enrollar el alambre en el eje y luego pegarlo al mismo.

Respecto al recorrido, quedan 360º - 270º = 90º del recorrido total como para construir el soporte, creo que se podría hacer sin problemas.

*Aclaro:* _"Nunca lo hice así, siempre emplee el otro método"_ (Pegar ejes y soldar carcasas).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 21, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Aclaro:* _"Nunca lo hice así, *siempre emplee el otro método"*_* (Pegar ejes y soldar carcasas)*.


   Ahhhh......


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mi "gran" idea fue esta, solo que usaba los potes dobles!
Ver el archivo adjunto 43329
Saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2010)

Yo destripaba la parte del interruptor para unirme al otro . . . y quedaba una porquería operativa y muuuuuuuy artesanal


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 21, 2010)

Hola, voy a romper con el paradigma del tándem axial, para proponer el tándem paralelo. 
Jua Jua, lo que quiero decir, es que otra forma de acoplarlos es uno al lado de otro, con una polea dentada cada uno, unidos con una correita dentada. No hay limitación de giro, y no hay que unir/soldar/pegar nada (salvo las poleas a los ejes).
No lo realicé nunca, ya que se me acaba de ocurrir leyendo el hilo.
Sds.


----------



## cansi22 (Nov 22, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:
			
		

> Hola, voy a romper con el paradigma del tándem axial, para proponer el tándem paralelo.
> Jua Jua, lo que quiero decir, es que otra forma de acoplarlos es uno al lado de otro, con una polea dentada cada uno, unidos con una correita dentada. No hay limitación de giro, y no hay que unir/soldar/pegar nada (salvo las poleas a los ejes).
> No lo realicé nunca, ya que se me acaba de ocurrir leyendo el hilo.
> Sds.



Algo como esto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2010)

cansi22 dijo:


> Algo como esto?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43368


La patente de ese dispositivo está a nombre de la *Fogonazo INC* 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ltivueltas-puede-hacer-esto-26879/#post218077


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 22, 2010)

Si, algo así era lo que se me había ocurrido.
No lo que linkeo Fogo, que es para demultiplicar (y con hilo).
Las poleas y correa dentada es para evitar el resbalamiento. Además se pueden seguir agregando potes.
Sds.


----------



## tatajara (Nov 22, 2010)

jajaj hay fogonazo, se te ocurren todas jajaja
tambien esta bueno lo que dice ehbressan, tambien se podrian poner uno arriba de otro cosa que la correa quede mas corta 
saludos tatajara


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2010)

Yo le cambié el hilo de dial a dos combinados valvulares  y a raíz de eso escribí un minucioso libro titulado:

" CÓMO CAMBIAR UN HILO DE DIAL Y LPMQLP "


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo le cambié el hilo de dial a dos conbinados valvulares  y a raiz de eso escribí un minucioso libro titulado:
> 
> *" CÖMO CAMBIAR UN HILO DE DIAL Y LPMQLP "*



JUAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 7, 2010)

Los pots dobles que compro solo tienen una etiqueta que indica el valor, si la quito hay un agujero entonces solo es cosa de meter la caña de uno dentro de ese agujero y pegarlo con algún pegamento de contacto (Kola Loka).





Y tengo planeado un circuito que necesita pot doble de distinto valor, entonces compro dos de valor diferente, lo abro y le intercambio la placa XD


----------



## neutro (Ago 2, 2019)

Hoy en día. 2019 ya existen potenciomwtros de 9 pines y 12 pines. Lo encuentras en aliexpress. Así sería mucho más fácil hacer un indicador de nivel y el resto el volumen ..


----------



## peperc (Ago 2, 2019)

facil :
presets de lso viejos , lo importante es que el agujero de ajuste permita pasar algo :

preset grande - Google Search:

sueldan todos en una placa, en fila, como lso nene sde el colegio, solo deben hacer con cuidado el eje, que atraviese a todos como brochete :


potenciometro moderno preset  para electronica de ajuste moderno - Google Search:

no se como son estos por dentro , seria cosa de destruir uno, pero si la parte de el medio se le puede hacer que donde va el destornillador sea " atravesabe" , se podria usar de el mismo modo.
yo calculo que lo haria ( el atravesar donde va el destornillador ) con una mecha de diametro adecuado.


----------

